# avatar



## Pinga (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new here and I can't get an avatar up. When I go to edit it, there isn't any option to upload one, just a "no avatar" option. 

Thanks


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi there, Pinga, and wellcome to TTF.

You'll have to become a registered user, before full access to Profile-editing is granted.

It normally takes a few days, depending on you activity in the Forums.

Fell free to have a look around and participate in whatever thread you like, and do post if you have any questions.


----------



## Pinga (Apr 19, 2011)

ok, thanks!


----------



## Black Captain (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah I'm having that problem too... course, this is only my 2nd day.


----------



## Turgon (Dec 6, 2011)

You know Black Captain - I actually thought you were an old member who had return to the site - as I'm sure we've had a Black Captain before. If not... welcome to the site...^^

It used to be you needed 30 posts before you could put up your own avatar... I don't know if that's changed or not though.


----------



## Black Captain (Dec 6, 2011)

Turgon said:


> You know Black Captain - I actually thought you were an old member who had return to the site - as I'm sure we've had a Black Captain before. If not... welcome to the site...^^



Hmm... the username thingy said that my name was unused...


> It used to be you needed 30 posts before you could put up your own avatar... I don't know if that's changed or not though.


 
I see. Thanks.


----------



## Turgon (Dec 6, 2011)

No worries - I probably imagined it.

Maybe he was called Captain Black - after that evil guy from Captain Scarlet.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 6, 2011)

I remember another Black Captain, too, but I guess he is gone now. Welcome to the new Black Captain.


----------

